# Women Having Their Facial Skin Shaved Off



## fmdog44 (Dec 14, 2020)

I saw this on a local channel there is a clinic that using a razor women are having their faces shaved removing "dead" skin. To what extremes will some people go to look improve their looks and why? What do they see when they look in the mirror. Shaving you skin off!?


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2020)

Needs more info. I'll bet it had to do with sluffing off surface skin -- not peeling your skin off your face or body. (Yikes.)


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 14, 2020)

That sounds crazy to me. There are plenty of established exfoliant creams on the market for a long time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2020)

Devi said:


> Needs more info. I'll bet it had to do with sluffing off surface skin -- not peeling your skin off your face or body. (Yikes.)


It was being done on a regular routine at a local business here in town claiming it would make your skin look younger and more vibrant. It claimed to b shaving off dead skin. My issue is doesn't dead skin fall off and rub off when we wash!?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It was being done on a regular routine at a local business here in town claiming it would make your skin look younger and more vibrant. It claimed to b shaving off dead skin. My issue is doesn't dead skin fall off and rub off when we wash!?


I'm a firm-believer in allowing nature to take it's course, and I agree, FM, our bodies rid dead skin cells naturally when our bodies and systems are ready.


----------



## Devi (Dec 15, 2020)

What @Geezerette said -- exfoliant creams can work wonders. No need to get over-strong with your skin.


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2020)

Makeup artists _insist_ that you _absolutely_ must do this so your makeup goes on perfectly smooth.  Then they apply layers & layers of makeup.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2020)

If you're referring to actually shaving off the Epidermis and the Dermis, that's probably similar to a "Laser Peel."  I think the idea is to encourage new skin growth & the new skin will be "Newer, Younger Looking & Smoother."  I know a woman who had a laser peel at 62.  She's always trying to look younger & she has caused serious injuries requiring medical repair with over exercise.  I think it's really stupid.


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 139614


ROFLMAO!

Whoops-a-daisy... sorry lady, I went a wee bit deep and took off a little too much skin.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 16, 2020)

I can imagine someone getting carried away with this exercise and needing cosmetic surgery
My word we are vain aren't we?
Some of the Celebs here in Oz honestly if they have any more 'work' done they will blink with their lips


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I can imagine someone getting carried away with this exercise and needing cosmetic surgery
> *My word we are vain aren't we?*
> Some of the Celebs here in Oz honestly if they have any more 'work' done they will blink with their lips


I agree.

How perfect this world has become.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 16, 2020)

The most disgusting thing I've ever heard of about removing dead skin is a fish pedicure.  A fish pedicure involves patrons dipping their feet in a tub of water filled with small fish called Garra rufa. Garra rufa are sometimes referred to as “doctor fish” because they eat away dead skin found on peoples' feet, leaving newer skin exposed.

There are actually videos on YouTube showing the fish in action, but I thought they were too gross to post.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 16, 2020)

The Red garra treatment was gaining popularity in America until the CDC reported cases of toenail separation and other health issues and initiated state bans on it's use. The politically correct pressure started hurting the pedicure industry when PETA said the treatment of the fish was inhumane, ha ha ha. Only PETA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_garra


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Good God, how desperate and vain you would have to be to entertain this idea.
Not for me thank you.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

Tish said:


> Good God, how desperate and vain you would have to be to entertain this idea.
> Not for me thank you.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2020)

I saw this happening on, I think it was,  Netflix's Midnight Diner or some show like that.  The lady went into a men's barber shop and asked for a shave and then later on some other lady did the same thing.  Did anyone else see that?  I wish I could remember for sure what program I saw it on.


----------

